# Foreign Object In Oil Pan



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Finishing up on oil and filter change on 68 GTO. As I prepare to put the drain plug back in place, I catch a glmpse of a bright blue object peering out at me behinnd the threads, inside the oil pan. On closer review, it looks like it might be hard plastic, maybe rubber, approximately 1/4" in diameter cylindrical item. Kinda looks like a plug of some sort with a hollow center. So, hoping it is of a size that will come out of the drain plug hole, I get a needle nose pliers but as I reach to grab it, it slides down out of sight. Attempts to snag it with various picks have been unsuccessful. This thing may have been in the oil pan for years..I know it has been there since before I got the car about three years ago..I have no idea of knowing when it got there or even what it is. In view that I havent had isssues, is it critical to get it out of there? Probably means dropping the pan which is no simple task. Thank you in advance


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

I recently purchased a cheap bore scope from amazon. I used it to look in engine bores through the spark plug hole. I have also recently used it to examine the inside of my frame. It also comes with a little hook and a magnet that attaches to the end of it. I think it was 27 bucks. Might be worth it not to drop your pan. Its not the most maneuverable thing, but might work in your situation. 

Bore scope from amazon


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Drewm said:


> I recently purchased a cheap bore scope from amazon. I used it to look in engine bores through the spark plug hole. I have also recently used it to examine the inside of my frame. It also comes with a little hook and a magnet that attaches to the end of it. I think it was 27 bucks. Might be worth it not to drop your pan. Its not the most maneuverable thing, but might work in your situation.
> 
> Bore scope from amazon


Good idea! Thanks.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

jayvee53 said:


> Finishing up on oil and filter change on 68 GTO. As I prepare to put the drain plug back in place, I catch a glmpse of a bright blue object peering out at me behinnd the threads, inside the oil pan. On closer review, it looks like it might be hard plastic, maybe rubber, approximately 1/4" in diameter cylindrical item. Kinda looks like a plug of some sort with a hollow center. So, hoping it is of a size that will come out of the drain plug hole, I get a needle nose pliers but as I reach to grab it, it slides down out of sight. Attempts to snag it with various picks have been unsuccessful. This thing may have been in the oil pan for years..I know it has been there since before I got the car about three years ago..I have no idea of knowing when it got there or even what it is. In view that I havent had isssues, is it critical to get it out of there? Probably means dropping the pan which is no simple task. Thank you in advance



It's a blue "thingy." If I had to guess, and because it is blue and I have seen these in blue, it may be the insert used in holding the intake gasket to the head. A couple of the bolt holes on the intake side use an insert which goes through the intake gasket and then presses into the bolt hole to keep the gasket in place and lined up. They also come in "orange" as that is the molded color I see more often than not, but I have also seen them molded in "blue."

Look at the picture. You can see the 4 "orange" inserts in the lower right. Not the best picture. Now look at the section of intake gasket shown. Note how the hole in the lower right of the intake passage opening is larger than the hole to the right under the water hole passage and the hole to the left of the intake passage. The inserts fit into and through the larger hole and secures the gasket from moving on the head when you install your intake. 2 orange inserts per side, so 4 total.

It is possible that someone knocked one of these down into the lifter valley and it went down into the pan when then were rebuilding the engine.

Of course, could be something else, but the color blue is what brought this to mind.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Pontiac Jim, your identification seems reasonable. From my vantage point I really couldn't see with certanty if this blue "thingy" was a washer type object or more of a plug type shape. It did appear to be plastic or maybe rubber. In any event, is it imperative it comes out of there? I could maybe fill the car with new oil and drain right away hoping the intruder washes to the drain hole again, or try the scope that Drewm suggested although I am not sure I could fish it out of there even if I could see it. I am thinking if it has been in there for several years without causing a problem it's ok to leave it?? Thanks again for the help!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If it's too big, or nearly too big, to fish out through the drain plug hole then it's also too big to get sucked through the screen on the oil pump pickup. If it somehow gets shredded by the rotating assembly then pieces might get past the screen. In that case, about the worst possible outcome I can imagine is a small fragment finding its way through the oiling system and into a lifter, blocking or restricting the oil feed to the lifter and pushrod. Not an ideal situation but not nearly as bad as if it would be if it were metal. If it were me, I'd use a bore scope as suggested, after draining the oil, and get it out of there. It shouldn't be that hard to do, and even though it's probably been there for a long time, now that you know it's there it will always be in the back of your mind as something to worry about. Who needs that? 😨

Bear


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Right Bear, I agree it's just another thing to be worried about! I'll give it a try during the long cold, dark, desolate, depressing Wisconsin winter which lays ahead. Good Times!

jayvee


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

could also be the blue retainers from the timing cover & front oil pan gasket the 2 small ones


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The only plastic pieces I've found in an oil pan were from valve stem seals, composite timing gear, oil pump driveshaft locking sleeve.
Possibly, something dropped into oil fill hole.

Larry


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Amazon.com: Endoscope WiFi, Wireless Endoscope Camera for Android 2.0MP Borescope Inspection Camera with Flexible Grabber 16.4ft(5M) : Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com: Endoscope WiFi, Wireless Endoscope Camera for Android 2.0MP Borescope Inspection Camera with Flexible Grabber 16.4ft(5M) : Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





It takes the right tool, Here is what you need,

when you see it you can grab it. Good luck


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

You have to tape the “claw” to this camera from what I can tell…..so this, …

.or some combination of camera and grabber should work……


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

I’ll get it one way or another and post a picture. Thanks all for the help and ideas!


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

This would be my guess....*Permatex® Sensor-Safe Blue RTV Silicone Gasket Maker*


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

WOW too funny.
This made me think back to when I was 18, I bought a '69 GP that had been sitting for years.
It ended up needing a full engine overhaul and upon teardown in the oil pan along with thick sludge,
we found some loose change, a ballpoint pen top, and a large magnet. 

The sludge and the magnet weren't a surprise but the change and pen top, WTH?
I have had it in my toolbox all these years just as a reminder  TRUE!


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

GTOJUNIOR, now we have everyone wondering what is lurking around in their oil pans! 🥺


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

jayvee53 said:


> GTOJUNIOR, now we have everyone wondering what is lurking around in their oil pans! 🥺


"The Shadow knows........."


----------



## willyscool (Sep 19, 2021)

jayvee53 said:


> Finishing up on oil and filter change on 68 GTO. As I prepare to put the drain plug back in place, I catch a glmpse of a bright blue object peering out at me behinnd the threads, inside the oil pan. On closer review, it looks like it might be hard plastic, maybe rubber, approximately 1/4" in diameter cylindrical item. Kinda looks like a plug of some sort with a hollow center. So, hoping it is of a size that will come out of the drain plug hole, I get a needle nose pliers but as I reach to grab it, it slides down out of sight. Attempts to snag it with various picks have been unsuccessful. This thing may have been in the oil pan for years..I know it has been there since before I got the car about three years ago..I have no idea of knowing when it got there or even what it is. In view that I havent had isssues, is it critical to get it out of there? Probably means dropping the pan which is no simple task. Thank you in advance


I would say its a retainer to hold the head gasket in place during install ! Get a endescope for your phone and a 3 prong grabber tool to remove it and inspect to see what else could be lurking inside !


----------



## mikelly2 (Nov 24, 2018)

You don't say how long it is but another possibility would be the lower section of the dipstick tube that has broken loose. Maybe it was painted blue when they assembled the engine???


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

The blue locators are used with stock oil pans to position and hold the pan gasket in place. Most aftermarket pans have smaller holes and the locators won't work. Gasgacinch to hold the pan gasket works much better anyway.

I wouldn't spend any time worrying about the locator. As others have, I have found nuts, bolts, vacuum caps, full pushrods, half pushrods and quarter pushrods in the engines I have stripped. Bought an engine over the weekend and besides a massive amount of sludge, there was a good sized piece of gasket material, an extra rod nut, and part of a pushrod. All that stuff just moves around until it finds a quiet place in the bottom.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

lust4speed said:


> The blue locators are used with stock oil pans to position and hold the pan gasket in place. Most aftermarket pans have smaller holes and the locators won't work. Gasgacinch to hold the pan gasket works much better anyway.
> 
> I wouldn't spend any time worrying about the locator. As others have, I have found nuts, bolts, vacuum caps, full pushrods, half pushrods and quarter pushrods in the engines I have stripped. Bought an engine over the weekend and besides a massive amount of sludge, there was a good sized piece of gasket material, an extra rod nut, and part of a pushrod. All that stuff just moves around until it finds a quiet place in the bottom.
> View attachment 146997
> ...


Pretty sure that pic of the blue locators shows what I saw as I was as about to put the drain plug in. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mikezohsix (Jan 28, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> If it's too big, or nearly too big, to fish out through the drain plug hole then it's also too big to get sucked through the screen on the oil pump pickup. If it somehow gets shredded by the rotating assembly then pieces might get past the screen. In that case, about the worst possible outcome I can imagine is a small fragment finding its way through the oiling system and into a lifter, blocking or restricting the oil feed to the lifter and pushrod. Not an ideal situation but not nearly as bad as if it would be if it were metal. If it were me, I'd use a bore scope as suggested, after draining the oil, and get it out of there. It shouldn't be that hard to do, and even though it's probably been there for a long time, now that you know it's there it will always be in the back of your mind as something to worry about. Who needs that? 😨
> 
> Bear


If it got thru the oil pump it would get caught in the oil filter, the parts wouldn't make it to the lifters or bearings.
I'd do my very best to get it out for piece of mind, but it's not the end of the world.


----------



## DustyOldGTO (Jun 26, 2019)

not related but I recently saw a youtube which showed 2 scorpions found in a Corvette oil pan. I've never found anything other than mucky oil in a oil pan myself.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Here are some pictures of the culprit! Going to see if I can snag it and pull it out.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it were my car, I wouldn't even bother. It's not an issue.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

It may not be an issue, but it would drive me nuts knowing it was in there...lol. Snag it out!


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> WOW too funny.
> This made me think back to when I was 18, I bought a '69 GP that had been sitting for years.
> It ended up needing a full engine overhaul and upon teardown in the oil pan along with thick sludge,
> we found some loose change, a ballpoint pen top, and a large magnet.
> ...


When i had the rear main done on my 69 they found practically the entire plastic timing gear in pieces in the oil pump pick up screen...


----------

